# Mosaic Turners Syndrome



## 1981lins

Hi there,

I hope that I can find someone who can help me on this topic as the more I google the more I don't understand it!

Well my story is that I was trying to egg share but was suddenly told that I had an abnormal blood test so they rejected me. After much research It appears as though I have mosaic Turners Syndrome which shows as 45,x/46,xx. From the blood test results that I got from my clinic it said that I am low grade, 8%. The LWC do not know anything about this as they told me they have never had anyone at the clinic who has had a blood test result like this. I will have to go and see a genetic councillor but this is going to take months. I have had to put any treament on hold for now because I just don't know what this all means for me and fertility. Although I have not got any of the symptoms of Turners and the other tests at the clinic seemed quite positive for me being able to conceive. The clinic also said that I can proceed with self funded treatment but I am not sure if what I have got increases my chances of having a baby with defects, if I can transfer this syndrome to the baby and if there is a higher chance of miscarriage etc

So that is my question really, does anyone know how this will affect me or how it can affect any pregnancy/baby if I was to proceed with fertility treatment? I really just want to be treated as soon as possible but cannot move forward without knowing the facts and risks.

Thank you. I am crossing my fingers that someone knows about this because it is driving me mad and I cannot find the answers that I need.


----------



## Wraakgodin

There is an old thread about Turners Syndrome here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232155.0

Sue


----------

